# Keeping Rendered Lard



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm hoping some self-sufficient country people can help a suburbanite out here. 

I bought frozen lard from a local country store. Once it is thawed, does it need to be stored in the refrigerator? Or can it be left out at room temperature like butter?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My mom always put it back in the fridge . . . but I'm not sure it would have mattered . . . she used it up like it was going out of style.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Keeping it frozen would be best. You could melt it then put in plastic tubs and use portions as needed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Keeping it frozen would be best. You could melt it then put in plastic tubs and use portions as needed.


This^^^^^


----------

